# Dog doesn't bark (at all)!



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Our Atticus is over 7 years old. He's barked, maybe a dozen times in his lifetime. If that.

I'm no GR expert--but in my experience, it's no big deal.

Hopefully you'll get some input from some of our breeders here in the forum--they will have a much more rounded idea whether that's a concern or not.

Best of Luck with the new puppy!

SJ


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Priska,never,barked until she was 3 yrs old and thst's when I got my 2nd dog.She did growl but not too often!.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Be glad she don't bark yet, I got 3 and there constantly barking:doh:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Shadow didn't bark until he was older. His bark will knock the socks off ya! He only barks when it's appropriate. Tucker barks much more often.


----------



## harlowsmom (Feb 25, 2007)

Harlow didn't bark until she was almost a year I think. It really startled me the first time! She still rarely barks.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

A good number of our Goldens rarely bark. However I have two Newfs that won't shut up. Want them?? (just kidding, of course!).

Ray our Blind Boy barks the most.....but he IS saying something. Like "where did everyone go?" or "what's that"? But, in general, unless something is happening "out there" most Goldens that I know don't bark much when young, and are, happily, a fairly quiet breed.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Naw, one day most likely she will find her bark...lol Nothing to worry about!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about that. It may be a good thing. My boys bark for every little thing. If they want something, they bark...if they want to go out, they bark....if they hear someone, they bark, if one steals one anothers toy, they bark. 

I bought ear muffs.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

You have a blessing don't question it. ROFL If have a couple that I have never heard bark and then River who only wants to bark at night and then one will back if there is a bump in the house.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Griff was like that as a pup. He is extremely quiet. He rarely barks at another dog and when he does it's when he's either challenged or wants to play.

If he's in the yard and he barks - I listen and pay attention because it means something's amiss. (or something new.. like hubby leaving the lawn mower out there.):doh:

We just brought a canoe on a trailer into the back yard 2 days ago - Holy Moly did he bark - "Mom! Dad! There's something new out here!" My neighbor thought I was nuts out there at 10:00 PM with a flashlight, patting the canoe and patting Griff so that he would stop the alarm. He did stop barking at it the next day.

I like my quiet dog - the 4 yappers across the street drive me nuts! Yap, Yap, Yap! Griff thinks they're aliens! :


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bama has found his bark and is not afraid to use it. He loves to bark at the cats when they wont pay him attention. My first golden was adopted from the shelter and we were told he was debarked. He wasnt debarked he just never barked until he was tied up to something. Then he wouldnt shut up and as soon as he was untied he would go back to quiet Gentle Ben. My husband only tied him to the bumper while he was putting his rifle back in the case for safety purposes at the rifle range. And that was when we heard it.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Now that was jsut funny. Ours don;t like new things around either.


----------



## dogsbestfriend (Jul 21, 2007)

It just seems so strange to me.
I thought most dogs (with the exception of the Basenji) barked normally every day.
When we go for a walk and see a squirrel or rabbit, she doesn't make a sound. She gets excited and tries to chase it, but that's it. I thought she would at least bark at it.
I guess I won't worry then, if it's normal. I won't complain, either!
Thanks!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Ours chase squirrels all the time but you never even hear the barkers bark then.


----------



## Chaucer and Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

My first Golden, Dandy Lion, barked twice in his whole life, once when a Westie bit his testicles (can you blame him?!) and the other when a drunk started banging on my door at 2 AM. (no it wasn't my ex either

Chaucer, on the other hand, barks at absolutely NOTHING! Even Garrett looks at him as if he's crazy.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I got my Keeshond to bark (years ago....I was worried about the same thing you are) by lying on the floor with her, letting her play with my hair while I moved my head back and forth. :lol: She finally barked.......once.

She wasn't a barker either. Her partner, another Keeshond, was another matter. He did bark, but still.....it was rare.


----------



## MissNikkisMom (Apr 10, 2007)

Our Ruger didn't bark until he was well over 2 years old. It's not a bad thing. Miss N isn't a chronic barker (that would really get on my nerves) but she barks more than he ever did.

Julie


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Aren't Goldens great? I HATE DOGS THAT BARK with a passion, and would never own one. All four of my dogs have neve barked once in the time I have owned them. I have never once corrected them for it or tried to train it. It's just the way they are- especially Whippets- and my Goldens were raised by silent Whippets. It's a beautiful thing, especially if you rent like I do! Landlords and neighbors have no appreication for noisey dogs, and neither do I.


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

I'd say you have nothing to worry about... and like the others said, enjoy it while you can!

I do have 2 barkers - inside or out, when they see someone walking by or when there is a dog in an adjoining yard "running the fence and barking" my boys feel the need to do the same. Drives me INSANE! 

ACC - how would you recommend breaking this?

The only comical part of my barkers is that Hunter has a GOOFY bark. I can't even describe it. It's so different than my Shadow's, who's is deep enough to scare anyone off if they try to enter and don't realize it's a Golden.

Angie


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

ShadowsParents said:


> I'd say you have nothing to worry about... and like the others said, enjoy it while you can!
> 
> I do have 2 barkers - inside or out, when they see someone walking by or when there is a dog in an adjoining yard "running the fence and barking" my boys feel the need to do the same. Drives me INSANE!
> 
> ...


Teach them a command like "quiet or enough" that will only be used for that!.
Both my dogs will stop barking on command but I do acknowledge that they did their job but now,they need to stop cos I'm taking over.You can use a spraywater bottle to reenforce the command!.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

When we first got Jax, he never barked. Then we got MaeMae, and OMG, does he bark. Course he barks for her to play, or in rebellion when she corrects him, lol  Such a good reason to teach "speak"/"quiet" commands.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I honestly don't know- I have truly never had a dog that barked except my childhood Schnauzer- and inspite of her breed she was actually a pretty quiet dog. She only barked at the doorbell. My Whippet never picked it up from her. He's ten now and has "raised" every dog I have had since and they seem to follow his lead which is NO barking ever.

I have even gotten supposed "barkers" as rescue dogs and they didn't bark here. I think it's just the set up, as well as the fact the resident "pack" doesn't bark, so a new dog is less likely to bark if the established and comfortable pack says there's no cause for alarm. That's my theory anyway!


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Our first Golden was very quiet, I don't remember her barking.

In fact, the only time we could get her to bark was when I played Monster Coming Up the Basement Steps. Then she'd let fly with a couple.

Penny on the other hand is our early warning system for everything that moves, thinks about moving or may have moved. Every Monday night she sits in the front window and 'attacks' everybody's garbage cans. And all we have to say to get her going is "Hello?". She'll do a flying leap over the back of the sofa and over to the front door. She's a hoot!

But, you'll never hear a peep when she's chasing a squirrel. Silent speed is her weapon of choice. Fortunately all the squirrels are wise to her and she's never caught one! So it's just a fun game.


----------

